# Glock 23 or 27



## Hudson69 (May 19, 2010)

Hola,
New to Glocks but now I am going to be issued one.  These, I understand, are both 40 caliber, and I will be working a plainclothed assignment so one a better choice over the other?

Thanks much


----------



## jks9199 (May 19, 2010)

Hudson69 said:


> Hola,
> New to Glocks but now I am going to be issued one.  These, I understand, are both 40 caliber, and I will be working a plainclothed assignment so one a better choice over the other?
> 
> Thanks much


I generally carry a 27 for concealed carry; it's just easier to hide.  But it's a smaller gun, and I (and a lot of people) have trouble because you literally only have about 2, maybe 2 and half fingers to grip with.  It's only slightly better with the extender on the magazine...  The 23 isn't too bad for concealment.  (My "big" gun is the full size 22, which can be concealed, but it definitely takes some planning!)

If you can, shoot 'em both.  See what you like.  Or, even better, get the agency to issue you both!  After all, you don't want to be doing building entry or things like that with the baby Glock!


----------



## tellner (May 20, 2010)

My everyday gun used to be a Glock 21 - big, blocky .45ACP. If someone can carry that discreetly either of the pistols you are looking at would be doable. That said, I'd go with the smaller one for flexibility in carry options. If you're worried that one might have a reduced magazine capacity carry a second, smaller pistol as a "Texas reload". 

If you're regularly getting in clip-swapping contests and are actually going through more than thirty rounds on a regular basis you might want to consider taking up something safer, like volcano bungee-jumping :wink2:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 20, 2010)

Glock 22 is what I use and also conceal.  Like jks9199 mentioned it does take some planning because it is full size.  The 27 is for me just to small but it works for some people. 

One thing is for sure it will not take long for you to love your newly issued firearm.


----------



## Grenadier (May 20, 2010)

Hudson69 said:


> Hola,
> New to Glocks but now I am going to be issued one. These, I understand, are both 40 caliber, and I will be working a plainclothed assignment so one a better choice over the other?
> 
> Thanks much


 
You can't go wrong with either.  

I prefer the 23, because the dimensions are a bit more comfortable to my liking.  I find it much easier to control with the extra 0.5" barrel length, as well as the full three fingered grip.  That, plus having 4 more rounds of ammo.  While some people say "if you can't do it with 9, you can't do it with 13," I'll simply choose to disagree, since another LA riot can certainly happen...

On the flip side, adding a Pearce extender to the Glock 27 magazine can give you that full three fingered grip.  On my Glock 27, I have extenders on both magazines.  

The 27 conceals a bit more easily, as expected, but a good holster should make concealment of either relatively easy.  

I used a Mitch Rosen Upper Limit Express holster (vertical drop, high riding OWB holster), and could conceal it even under a fitted suit, no bulges.


----------



## jks9199 (May 20, 2010)

For routine carrying, like I said, I like the 27.  But it's not the gun I take if I'm anticipating real trouble.  But the 22 really is uncomfortable to sit on if I'm doing surveillance for hours in a car, and is more likely to print through.  To me, it's a case of the right tool for the right purpose.  Off duty, I'm not carrying because I want to get in trouble -- I'm carrying in case trouble finds me.  In that case, odds are real good that it'll be point shooting range, and the 27 is plenty accurate for that.  On duty concealed, in my current plainclothes assignment is generally not supposed to be a neon sign that I'm a cop; I'll error for better concealment.  If I was in a regular detective slot, I'd probably go back to the 22 for routine on-duty carry.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 20, 2010)

I'd go with the 23, it's small enough to hide well in most circumstances (anything except "deep concealment") but big enough to fill your hand and shoot like a real pistol.

I carried one for several years in a plain-clothes security assignment and have carried the 19 (same size, but in 9mm) for even longer as my personal CCW piece.

Nothing wrong with the 27 though.


----------



## J Ellis (May 20, 2010)

Why choose? The only thing better than having a Glock is having two of them!


----------



## Archangel M (May 20, 2010)

27 with a mag-extender. Small yet gives you an "all finger grip".


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 20, 2010)

All I can say is this: That for the two weeks I had a 27, the damnthing ate the web off my hand when I shot it and STILL was too big for pocket carry.

And if you're gonna carry at the belt anyway, you want the 23.

But then, don't look at me, I have cast off all but one of my autos and now carry ONLY revolvers.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 21, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> But then, don't look at me, I have cast off all but one of my autos and now carry ONLY revolvers.



Heretic...


----------



## Skpotamus (May 21, 2010)

The mini glocks are great little guns, and work great for deep concealment, but generally speaking, the larger ones are easier to shoot accurately with, simply from the better grip and longer sight radius.  

I personally carry my glock 34 (longslide) regularly now, and in shorts and a light T shirt, people can't tell I've got it on.  Finding the right holster lets you hide big guns with no problem   The 34 actually carries better than my glock 19 because the added length helps tuck in the grip to my torso better. 

Mine:  Comp-tac 2 o'clock appendix slide.   For reference, I'm 6'1", 225lbs.  Waist size 34 jeans.  So I'm definitely no monster, but I'm not a string bean either.


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 21, 2010)

Hudson69 said:


> Hola,
> New to Glocks but now I am going to be issued one. These, I understand, are both 40 caliber, and I will be working a plainclothed assignment so one a better choice over the other?
> 
> Thanks much


 
Hudson, if you are a cop, take the 23. The FBI use it and it's a real good gun. I have one as well as the 27. The 27 is harder to shoot and holds less ammo. And if you are a cop, it's no biggie as for concealment.

Oh, but hey do this. Get BOTH. Use the 23 as your main gun and the 27 as your backup! Now that's the way to go!

Deaf


----------



## Stick Dummy (May 22, 2010)

I own and carry both models on duty.

I don't notice any major recoil differences with 180 gr loads between the two, but the 27 cycles more sharply.
Holsters make the difference and finding the right one can be challenging.

The 27 with extenders is not that much shorter than the OEM G-23 and the grip frame is normally harder to conceal than the slide FWIW

Have fun and PRACTICE!!


----------

